# Tash didn't want his treat



## Teeniepaws (Mar 19, 2016)

I really wanted to share this picture of my one rat Tash. I tried to give him a treat, but he was probably tired and zoned out and wasn't really feeling it. So I figured I'd put it somewhere he'd eventually find it.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

That's hilarious!


----------



## Teeniepaws (Mar 19, 2016)

It stayed there for a good five minutes which is the real funny part.


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

Sooooooo cute!!! My rats are serious fatties so there is no hiding treats from them!


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

It's a little nom hat!


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

Thats awsome! I will put a treat in front of my 2 pound boy and he will walk over it looking for it (he's old) and I have to lift his fat to give it to him lol


----------



## Teeniepaws (Mar 19, 2016)

My other rat is the one who goes after treats the moment they enter his cage. I can only hide rice krispies for a minute maximum before he's hoovered them up.


----------



## Synthman (Dec 22, 2014)

Haha that reminds me of when I occasionally place a Cheerio on my rats head and see how long they take to notice! ;D


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

I keep coming back to this post because it's so adorable. Dat hat.


----------

